# Personal Witnessing Techniques



## ewenlin

Most threads regarding this are pretty old. So I'm hoping for people to share their "technique" or fresh ideas.

I'm accustomed to the Wayofthemaster/Wretchedradio method where they take a person through the 10 commandments; have you lied? have you lusted after a woman? have you stolen? Following which one takes them through the atonement accomplished by Christ.

My favourite is to discuss all the evil in the world, asking them don't they wish God will execute judgment on all the evil in this world, to punish the murderers etc. I turn it around by saying well, you're evil too. Then I labor the point, and finish with the atonement of Christ.

What about you guys?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Start with total depravity and go from there. I have the following pasted into all my bibles as a useful guide:

TOTAL DEPRAVITY - See: Genesis 6:5, Genesis 8.21, Psalm 51:5, Psalm 58:3, Isaiah 53:6, Isaiah 64:6-7, Jeremiah 17:9, John 3:3, John 3:19, John 8:44, Romans 3:10-18, Romans 5:12, Romans 8:8, 1 Corinthians 2:14, Ephesians 2:1-3; 2 Timothy 2:26

UNCONDITIONAL ELECTION - See: Deuteronomy 7:6-7, Isaiah 55:11, John 6:44, John 15:16, Acts 13:48, Romans 8:28-30, Romans 9:11-13, 1 Corinthians 1:26-29, Ephesians 1:3-5, Ephesians 2:4-7, 2 Timothy 1:9

LIMITED ATONEMENT - See: Psalm 34:22, Isaiah 53:8, Matthew 1:21, Matthew 20:28, Luke 1:68, John 3:16 (the Father gave His Son for whom? - according to this verse the Son was given for whoever believes in Him (the believing ones) not for the ones not believing in Him), John 10:14 -18, John 17:2,6,9; Acts 20:28, Romans 5:8-9, Galatians 3:13, Ephesians 5:25, Hebrews 10:14, Titus 2:14, Revelation 5:9.

IRRESISTIBLE GRACE - See: Ezekiel 11:19-20, John 5:24 - the perfect tense verb should read has already passed from death unto life; John 6:37-39,44, Romans 8:8, Romans 8:30, Ephesians 2:1-10, Philippians 2:12-13, Colossians 2:13, James 1:18, Tutus 3:5, 1 John 5:1 - another perfect tense verb is used here and should be translated has already been born of God, 1 John 3:7, John 1: 12-13 but of God.

PERSEVERANCE OF THE SAINTS - See: Isaiah 43:1-3, Jeremiah 32:40, John 3:36, John 10:28, Romans 8:35-39, Ephesians 1:13-14, Ephesians 2:10 God’s workmanship, Philippians 1:6, 1 Thessalonians 5:23-24, 2 Timothy 1:12b & 4:18, 1 Peter 1:4-5, I John 2:19, Jude 24-25.

AMR


----------



## the Internet

Patrick, I am just guessing, but would you happen to subscribe to Calvin's theology in any way? No idea what makes me think that; there must be some subtle clue in your post.


----------



## ewenlin

AMR, you're the first person I've ever heard that witnessed with the tulip.

That is interesting. Could you share some experience of the responses?


----------



## Romans922

I just look for openings when they speak, and I tell what the Word of God says concerning what they speak.

Example: I'm in the mississippi delta, farmers talk about how much rain we have had. Mississippi's driest months are Sept./Oct. (this year by far has been the wettest) plus a hurricane that came from the Pacific all the way across and rained on us. --> that can only be because of God. --> opens up to talk about judgments, sin, Christ, etc.


----------



## TrueConvert

There's so much falsehood being peddled nowadays, just looking for opps to bear truth tends to be a great starter. Speaking about the health plan w/ a co worker yesterday and mentioned the abortion aspect of it. He said, "well yeah, but I'm prochoice anyway." DOOR OPENED to defend the personhood of the fetus, deal w/ God's design and creation of man in His image; what that means for those who rebel against God's creative purposes, etc........
Many opportunities come simply from bearing the truth of God's Word in the midst of the lie.
I also like aspects of way of the master and 2 ways to live.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

This is the primary area I am trying to learn.

Currently my tactic is to have them ask me something about the faith and then I try to explain it the best way I can and I just leave it for them to consider.

Recently I have been travelling a lot for work, so in the airport or on the plane I'll read my bible or a Christian book or something like I normally would at home, highlighter pen and all. People tend to either notice it and say nothing or bring up small conversation about it.

Once on a flight to Arizona I was reading a book on covenant theology and referencing it with a small bible I had. After about an hour the drunk guy next to me started asking about covenant theology so we had a conversation. It ended when he started talking about how everyone in church is hypocritical. He said he grew up baptist but didn't really attend anymore. I thought it was interesting though that he pulled out a new copy of Playboy magazine and said that he had planned to read that during the flight but just couldn't bring himself to do it next to a guy that was reading the bible. So I think that was at least positive.

Any pointers on how to evangelize in my community?


----------



## tlharvey7

most people think they are OK with "the man upstairs"
people like that need to know they are at enmity with God.
the brother that advised starting with the depravity of man is dead on.
i like to refer to it as digging a hole no man can climb from

but there are those you speak with that are downcast... hurt, suicidal...
those are the ones who maybe need to hear of the promises of Christ first.
it's all about being Spirit led... and asking God for wisdom
and most of all... leaving the rest up to Him


----------



## TrueConvert

DD2009 said:


> Any pointers on how to evangelize in my community?



I've started trying to frequent the same places regularly. Get to know folks by names (small coffee shop in my town has been primary target). Same gas stations, local mom and pop shops, etc. Become a regular and conversation is just easier. Also, as far as the neighborhood you live in, it's good to just take walks regularly. You'll bump into so many people multiple times a month. Strike up a convo, and the comfort level naturally increases w/ time. I was reading something that had some tips to being intentional about evangelism and these were a couple that I took to heart and am increasingly trying to implement regularly.....


----------



## Romans922

Another good tactic: speak the Word of God and let the Holy Spirit work.


----------



## TrueConvert

Romans922 said:


> Another good tactic: speak the Word of God and let the Holy Spirit work.



That is a great idea as well as others here! Praise God for His Word. Remember, if you're speaking to an English speaking person, speak English. The Word of God, though powerful and mighty to save, needs to be understood by the hearer so much as we are able to make it so.


----------



## Der Pilger

Some suggestions:

*Go out of your way* to start gospel conversations with people; don't be merely passive and wait for people to ask you about the Bible, what you believe, etc. Waiting for the lost to come to us with questions about Christianity is like the fisherman who waits on the shore for the fish to hop out of the water into his net.

I've found using ice-breakers very helpful in this regard: They get the other person to laugh a bit and also open the way for a gospel conversation to begin. Without them, starting one can be much more awkward and difficult. The fake million-dollar bills are a great way to do this.

You could even carry around Gospels of John and hand those to people. Not only would it help you break the ice, but also they would have some Scripture to take with them. According to John's own words in that Gospel, inspired by the Holy Spirit, its purpose is to bring its readers to faith in Jesus Christ (20:31). Therefore, I cannot think of a better evangelistic booklet to give an unbeliever.

On a different note, I think it's important to remember that the gospel is a story about Christ, not about us, so avoid--or at least minimize--giving a personal testimony. People are saved when they respond in faith to divine revelation. Contrary to what is often implied in evangelical circles, the stories of our lives do not constitute divine revelation, so they should not be emphasized in outreach.


----------



## TrueConvert

Der Pilger said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> *Go out of your way* to start gospel conversations with people; don't be merely passive and wait for people to ask you about the Bible, what you believe, etc. Waiting for the lost to come to us with questions about Christianity is like the fisherman who waits on the shore for the fish to hop out of the water into his net.
> 
> I've found using ice-breakers very helpful in this regard: They get the other person to laugh a bit and also open the way for a gospel conversation to begin. Without them, starting one can be much more awkward and difficult. The fake million-dollar bills are a great way to do this.
> 
> You could even carry around Gospels of John and hand those to people. Not only would it help you break the ice, but also they would have some Scripture to take with them. According to John's own words in that Gospel, inspired by the Holy Spirit, its purpose is to bring its readers to faith in Jesus Christ (20:31). Therefore, I cannot think of a better evangelistic booklet to give an unbeliever.
> 
> On a different note, I think it's important to remember that the gospel is a story about Christ, not about us, so avoid--or at least minimize--giving a personal testimony. People are saved when they respond in faith to divine revelation. Contrary to what is often implied in evangelical circles, the stories of our lives do not constitute divine revelation, so they should not be emphasized in outreach.



Speaking of the Gospels of John, they are available here: Welcome to The Pocket Testament League
I've ordered a bunch of them, and the different covers are cool.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

I have to admit though, most of the evangelism I do is on the internet. Or to people I know real well. I post on a few different sites and hope that maybe someone will read something that leads them to Christ. Also in my info on my facebook account I have the Spurgeon quote I use in my profile here and I have included links to all of the major reformed apologetic sites.

Do you think that internet apologetics and discussion is fruitful? I can type pretty much exactly what I want ot say on the net but I have a hard time initiating conversation in person because I am afraid it will have the adverse effect and drive people away, because they weren't looking to talk about religion. Everyone knows the general conduct rules about religion and politics....

Our Church is getting ready to have an evangelism class. I can't wait to attend. I have a lot of questions.


----------



## Pergamum

First, here are some things I avoid:

-Bait and switch tactics: These promise something else that the sinner wants, and then gives them the Gospel. i.e., those dollar bill tracts or tracts made to look like something else.

-Chick Tracts: Chick tracts have become popular even among some unbelievers because they prove that the caricatures that they hold about Christians are, in fact, true. I know an atheist that collects them.

In-your-face tactics: Some folks get psyched up and nervous when they "go" witnessing because they expect confrontation...and...they usually get confrontation, because confrontation is exactly what they are doing. If you are approached by a stranger trying to hand you something or wave something in your face or asking you if you are ready to die, this does not provoke calm in people.

Primarily stranger-focused approaches: I believe in engaging anybody and everybody, but charity and witnessing starts at home. If you have a choice to tell strangers about Jesus or folks with whom you can cultivate a relationship, please try to prefer those people with whom you can have follow-up rather than complete strangers.

Approaches that has the witnesser monopolizing the conversation: Many folks I have seen will not let a hearer get in a single word. They preach at the people and will not be quiet. They are, essentially, being rude and, instead of witnessing the Gospel, they are testing the stranger's politeness. Often times the stranger/witnessee has a better sense of politeness than the Christian who is witnessing to them, because the Christian who is witnessing to them is confrontational, interruptive, and will not let the stranger talk, while the stranger, trying to get somewhere, is interrupted and now stands and listens as a captive, trying not to be impolite, but still wanting to get free.


Things I like:

I like more natural approaches that show love, and are motivated out of love, rather than out of a duty to evangelize. I like the idea of carrying Gospel of Johns around. 

Since I am on furlough and I have prayer cards, when I meet someone and they ask me why I am on a trip, I can show them my prayer card (which shows my family and on the back the picture is of me in a hut among local indigenous peoples) then they are curious to ask me more questions and, if they are asking the questions, then I need not sermonize but am freer to answer things that they want and will thus hear better.


I like dialogue approaches where the witnesser listens to and hears the witnessee.

I often let people know that I am a minister and that I can pray for them if they would like me to. And this often leads to them pouring out a lot of stuff in their lives and then asking questions about their faith. 

Exchanges where you are trying to prove someone wrong rarely work and only reinforce their prejudices that Christians are angry and judgmental. We are trying to win people, not arguments. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Stop-Witnessing-Start-Loving-Borthwick/dp/1576832333]Amazon.com: Stop Witnessing...and Start Loving (9781576832332): Paul Borthwick: Books[/ame]


I like Der Pilger's words above. However, I do believe strongly in the importance of a personal testimony. Jesus even told the demoniac to go and tell people what God had done for him. 



One final thought: 

Please never "go" witnessing. Become a witness. Keep literature with you and don't have times when you are "off-duty" and "on-duty." You never know when an opportunity will arise.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

Pergamum said:


> I like dialogue approaches where the witnesser listens to and hears the witnessee.



This is where I would like to be. I study theology and such because I want to learn about God but I also want to be able to answer my children's questions when those come. I don't want to be standing there without an answer when their young souls are on the line. Because I know that in this world especially in public school they will be considered backward and stupid if they are a christian.

In addition, I would like to be able to answer any question thrown at me by any unbeliever or seeker. One of the reasons that I am I guess afraid to engage in conversation on the street is that the reason that the unbeliever may be driven away is my inability to answer his questions and the repercussions of his story of how he refuted a christian evangelizer...

I think we should work hard to be able to rightly divide the word of truth when we are called to do so. 

Many of these internet forums are good to see a variety of arguments that one may come accross in the world.








> One final thought:
> 
> Please never "go" witnessing. Become a witness. Keep literature with you and don't have times when you are "off-duty" and "on-duty." You never know when an opportunity will arise.



That computes well. I just hope when the opportunity comes I don't blow it because of ignorance.


----------



## Der Pilger

DD2009 said:


> In addition, I would like to be able to answer any question thrown at me by any unbeliever or seeker. One of the reasons that I am I guess afraid to engage in conversation on the street is that the reason that the unbeliever may be driven away is my inability to answer his questions and the repercussions of his story of how he refuted a christian evangelizer...
> 
> I think we should work hard to be able to rightly divide the word of truth when we are called to do so.



For what it's worth, I think you're wise to be careful in this regard. Being theologically ignorant can lead to misleading others.

I wonder, though: How will you ascertain when you know enough to share the gospel with the lost? Do you have any particular goals or benchmarks in mind, which, when you reach them, will assure you that you are fully prepared? None of us has exhaustive knowledge, so at some point every one of us will come up short in a conversation and be stumped. This doesn't mean necessarily, though, that you've driven anyone away. They are *already* driving themselves away from God because of their rebellion and sinful nature--just as I once had done before the Lord commanded me to live--and they will continue to do so with or without "stumping" you in conversation. Now don't get me wrong: I'm not advocating taking a careless approach to evangelism. All I'm pointing out is that perhaps some of your fear about engaging strangers is unnecessary.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

Der Pilger said:


> I wonder, though: How will you ascertain when you know enough to share the gospel with the lost? Do you have any particular goals or benchmarks in mind, which, when you reach them, will assure you that you are fully prepared?




I don't know. I just use what I have when I have it. I hope to be a useful evangelizer. I don't know if I am already one now or if I need a lot of work. I just know I should never stop learning and praying.

Right now I am held back by a weird fear or something. I don't want to be impolite or inappropriate in initiation or ignorant and useless in application.


----------



## Pergamum

Der Pilger said:


> DD2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I would like to be able to answer any question thrown at me by any unbeliever or seeker. One of the reasons that I am I guess afraid to engage in conversation on the street is that the reason that the unbeliever may be driven away is my inability to answer his questions and the repercussions of his story of how he refuted a christian evangelizer...
> 
> I think we should work hard to be able to rightly divide the word of truth when we are called to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I think you're wise to be careful in this regard. Being theologically ignorant can lead to misleading others.
> 
> I wonder, though: How will you ascertain when you know enough to share the gospel with the lost? Do you have any particular goals or benchmarks in mind, which, when you reach them, will assure you that you are fully prepared? None of us has exhaustive knowledge, so at some point every one of us will come up short in a conversation and be stumped. This doesn't mean necessarily, though, that you've driven anyone away. They are *already* driving themselves away from God because of their rebellion and sinful nature--just as I once had done before the Lord commanded me to live--and they will continue to do so with or without "stumping" you in conversation. Now don't get me wrong: I'm not advocating taking a careless approach to evangelism. All I'm pointing out is that perhaps some of your fear about engaging strangers is unnecessary.
Click to expand...


Excellent thought: 

We should never NOT tell others, even if we feel inadequate. We should bless others the best that we can and hope that God increases our knowledge for the next time.


----------



## MMasztal

I try to find out where the other person is coming from, so I'll open with a question like, "What do you think is wrong with the world today?" This allows for a couple things: one, it lets the other person speak and open the rappor with you getting to be the attentive listener and second, it gives you information about the person's worldviews that you might be able to better address. For example, what is their view of God? Of sin? Are they athesit, agnostic, involved with a cult? You also avoid offering yourself as a target for a barrage of ill conceived beliefs or being led down endless rabbit trails.

Once you get an idea of where the other person's head is, you can ask more questions to let them provide the rationale for their worldview. Many won't be able to do that. Then in a polite way, you can show them they live in a house of cards and maybe even knock down their house leaving them nowhere to live. At that time, you show them what God has revealed to us in his Word.


----------



## Pergamum

MMasztal said:


> I try to find out where the other person is coming from, so I'll open with a question like, "What do you think is wrong with the world today?" This allows for a couple things: one, it lets the other person speak and open the rappor with you getting to be the attentive listener and second, it gives you information about the person's worldviews that you might be able to better address. For example, what is their view of God? Of sin? Are they athesit, agnostic, involved with a cult? You also avoid offering yourself as a target for a barrage of ill conceived beliefs or being led down endless rabbit trails.
> 
> Once you get an idea of where the other person's head is, you can ask more questions to let them provide the rationale for their worldview. Many won't be able to do that. Then in a polite way, you can show them they live in a house of cards and maybe even knock down their house leaving them nowhere to live. At that time, you show them what God has revealed to us in his Word.




Yes, thank you brother for bringing up the value of open-ended questions.


----------



## Christusregnat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvYFvhx1dcY]YouTube - Evangelism Linebacker[/ame]


----------



## Christusregnat

Joshua said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Evangelism Linebacker
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't we call the guilt-mongering that comes from most evangelicals today the figurative evangelism linebacker?
Click to expand...


I like him better.


----------



## Der Pilger

Pergamum said:


> Excellent thought:
> 
> We should never NOT tell others, even if we feel inadequate. We should bless others the best that we can and hope that God increases our knowledge for the next time.



On a similar note, here is an additional thought: I wouldn't worry about having expert knowledge as much as I would about trying to *cover up* my lack of knowledge in a particular area. If we are stumped by a difficult question or comment and, rather than simply admitting honestly that we don't know the answer, we try to make up some clever response, we run a very real risk of giving the questioner a ludicrous, nonsensical reply--and yet more reason to ridicule Christianity. On top of that, we would give that person the distinct impression that we were simply lying in order to save face. Honesty is the best course to take when confronted with a question we don't know the answer to. In fact, we could turn it into an opportunity for further discussion and follow-up: _"You know, I honestly don't know the answer to that, but it deserves a good, thorough response. I'd like to work on it and get back to you. Could I have your e-mail address?"_


----------



## cih1355

Here are some good questions to ask when you witness to people:

Are you a good person?
Do you keep the 10 Commandments?
Would God judge you to be guilty or innocent based upon His law?
Would God accept you into heaven? If so, why?

If the unbeliever thinks that he will be accepted by God because his good deeds outweigh his bad deeds, then you can show him from the Bible that everyone is a sinner and that everyone deserves to go to hell. According to God's standard, no one is good. 

You can also ask the unbeliever the following questions:

What is your church background? What kind of belief system do you have? Who is Jesus? Why did Jesus die on the cross and rise from the dead?

I'm taking an evangelism class at my church. It uses the Way of the Master curriculum. It has been helpful so far. 

Here is a good book about evangelism. I'm almost done reading it. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tell-Truth-Gospel-Person-People/dp/0830823220]Amazon.com: Tell the Truth: The Whole Gospel to the Whole Person by Whole People (9780830823222): Will Metzger: Books[/ame]


----------



## jogri17

The way of the master is perfectly acceptable as are others. I would only make a couple of points:

1. We are called to preach the Gospel and not Systematic Theology. It is just foolishness to bring up the precious truths concerning the subject of election, extent of the atonement, etc.. while they are unregenerate. Present them with the simple truth of Gospel and emphesize THEIR RESPSONSIBILITY AND *DUTY *TO EXERCISE SAVING FAITH IN THE GOSPEL (the person and work of Christ) and answering from the Scriptures questions they may have about Christ. Make the center of your message God's work in redemption in Christ and the responsibility and duty of man.

2. Don't rely too heavily on methods and techiniques. As a part of humanity bearing the image of God we are not all the same and have different personalities. Be prepared to adapt quickly. If you encounter a prostitute on the street who was just beaten and kicked by a pimp the way of the master technique could prove emotionally dangerous and the 4 spiritual laws one (as bad as it is) would be better for her. This of course is very relative and requires Christian wisdom. 

3. Always have a copy of the Heidleberg and/or Westminster Shorter catechism with you when witnessing. They give short and simple answers to nearly any objection to the Christian faith if you just rephrase their question/objection around just a bit. A working knowledge of the outlines of these catechisms will make you more than ready to deal with any question. And have a copy not jsut memorize them (though feel free to do so  but to permit them to read it for themselves. And you can give it to them along with a gospel of John or something. It's great!

That's it.

JPG2


----------



## Pergamum

Joshua said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Evangelism Linebacker
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't we call the guilt-mongering that comes from most evangelicals today the figurative evangelism linebacker?
Click to expand...


I would love to discuss this "guilt-mongering" more. 

If a brother exhorts others to be more diligent regarding the Sabbath, is that also "guilt-mongering," or a legitimate exhortation towards greater action?

The references to guilt-mongering on the PB seem primarily directed towards the good effort of evangelization of the lost, whereas I see that we hardly accuse anyone of "guilt-mongering" in other areas such as Sabbath-keeping, or love towards the brethren.

-----Added 11/10/2009 at 03:14:12 EST-----



cih1355 said:


> Here are some good questions to ask when you witness to people:
> 
> Are you a good person?
> Do you keep the 10 Commandments?
> Would God judge you to be guilty or innocent based upon His law?
> Would God accept you into heaven? If so, why?
> 
> If the unbeliever thinks that he will be accepted by God because his good deeds outweigh his bad deeds, then you can show him from the Bible that everyone is a sinner and that everyone deserves to go to hell. According to God's standard, no one is good.
> 
> You can also ask the unbeliever the following questions:
> 
> What is your church background? What kind of belief system do you have? Who is Jesus? Why did Jesus die on the cross and rise from the dead?
> 
> I'm taking an evangelism class at my church. It uses the Way of the Master curriculum. It has been helpful so far.
> 
> Here is a good book about evangelism. I'm almost done reading it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Tell the Truth: The Whole Gospel to the Whole Person by Whole People (9780830823222): Will Metzger: Books



Excellent advice and excellent book.

-----Added 11/10/2009 at 03:18:50 EST-----

Here's an example of what NOT to do:

Report: Bible Quoting Passenger Causes Delta Plane Diversion - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Christusregnat

Pergamum said:


> I would love to discuss this "guilt-mongering" more.
> 
> If a brother exhorts others to be more diligent regarding the Sabbath, is that also "guilt-mongering," or a legitimate exhortation towards greater action?



What may be referred to is the fact that sometimes this is made out to be the chief and only duty of Christians, without which it is suspect whether or not you are a Christian. If someone did that with keeping the Sabbath, that would be guilt mongering.

Oh, and I loved the story about the "walk the aisle to the bathroom"!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

ewenlin said:


> AMR, you're the first person I've ever heard that witnessed with the tulip.
> 
> That is interesting. Could you share some experience of the responses?


Well, I try to get them lost first, hence I steer the conversation towards their total inability to do good in the eyes of God. If they reject the idea of God outright I find the opening to show them that they do not live life in the same way that they claim. For the lost will always assume some objective notions of right, wrong, good, evil, that are nothing more than subjective perspectives, lacking an Objective Truth Giver.

The reaction is sometimes intense, filled with the usual invectives around the nature of evil, but if they remain engaged I can generally lead them to a point of cognitive dissonance in their views. If I achieve nothing than to cause them to say, "Hmm. I never looked at it that way" then I feel I have accomplished planting a seed and leave the rest to the will of the Holy Spirit.

The total inability opening salvo is useful for me when speaking to Arminians. Once this point (the sovereignty of God) is driven home the logical coherence of the rest of the TULIP acrostic easily falls into place.

I set up witnessing "shop" at a local Starbucks on most Saturday mornings. My auto has magnetic stickers on its doors with an url to my web site. My table on the patio outside has my Bible and a couple of other books in clear view, as well as my bright yellow [ame="http://bags.cafepress.com/item/calvin-rocks-messenger-bag/75246669"]Calvin Rock's bookbag[/ame] in clear display. Usually a few will venture over to ask a question, if only to wonder "Who is Calvin?". The engagement then begins in earnest. I also have photocopies of my Statement of Faith and the TULIP verses posted earlier above to give to anyone interested.

I have on occasion set up a table at the local ASU campus with the same materials and are large sign with my web site's url on display. I just sit there and answer any questions from passers-by, give out handouts, and engage in discussions that the shy others who are lurking nearby can hear. 

There is nothing boisterous or confrontational in my tactics. Just sit there, sip water, read what I have brought along to occupy my time, and wait. 

A funny observation from the above. I have noted that if I light up one of my cigars (a cigar smoker for over twenty years), that I will attract more visitors than if I simply sit there doing nothing but reading. Yes, I suppose a whole thesis could be written on the reasons for this.

Finally, I try to close all discussions with a quick walk through five verses in Romans: Romans 3:23; 6:23; 8:1; 10:9; 10:13.

AMR


----------



## SolaSaint

I've listened to a few of Paul Washer's interviews and sermons and I like his approach. He says he got it from listening to John MacArthur. He doesn't try to steer conversations into a spiritual dialog or say something corny to catch their attention. Instead he comes across naturally and peacefully and simply tells the person that he is a follower of Jesus Christ and then asks them if they understand the Gospel of Jesus Christ. From there it is pretty simple, they either clam up or listen, and you haven't tricked them into a conversation they didn't want to engage in. Then I would go through a Way of the Master type of presentation. If the Apostle Paul started with sin and man's depravity, we should too, I believe any other way is a modern formula or a "sign me up" type presentation.


----------



## Der Pilger

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> There is nothing boisterous or confrontational in my tactics. Just sit there, sip water, read what I have brought along to occupy my time, and wait.



In an outreach ministry I'm involved in, we do something very similar: We set up a table and sign and, when people come up to us, we have them take a quiz (first going through the ten commandments, then multiple choice) focused on essential components of the gospel message. Afterward we go over their answers.

Glad to read that you're taking the initiative to bring the gospel to the lost.


----------



## ewenlin

Der Pilger said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing boisterous or confrontational in my tactics. Just sit there, sip water, read what I have brought along to occupy my time, and wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an outreach ministry I'm involved in, we do something very similar: We set up a table and sign and, when people come up to us, we have them take a quiz (first going through the ten commandments, then multiple choice) focused on essential components of the gospel message. Afterward we go over their answers.
> 
> Glad to read that you're taking the initiative to bring the gospel to the lost.
Click to expand...


Do you perhaps have a soft copy version of that quiz I can take a look at?


----------



## Der Pilger

ewenlin said:


> Der Pilger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing boisterous or confrontational in my tactics. Just sit there, sip water, read what I have brought along to occupy my time, and wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an outreach ministry I'm involved in, we do something very similar: We set up a table and sign and, when people come up to us, we have them take a quiz (first going through the ten commandments, then multiple choice) focused on essential components of the gospel message. Afterward we go over their answers.
> 
> Glad to read that you're taking the initiative to bring the gospel to the lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you perhaps have a soft copy version of that quiz I can take a look at?
Click to expand...


Yes, you can find it here: http://www.alexandriago.org/files.htm. Once you're on that page, click on the very first link that says, "Gospel Quiz: Are You Good Enough to Go to Heaven?"


----------

